# Have you taken the Sokanu Personality Career Test?



## Gossip Goat

The title is pretty self explanatory. Have you taken the test? What were your results? after reading this question will you take the test?

I feel like I recommend this test to everyone who crosses my path.

I found it to be very very very accurate, if done right. 

I would suggest, if you take the test, to be as truthful as possible and to think about who you really are and not who you perceive yourself to be or wish to be to do this test.

The link is sokanu.com, you have to sign up but its worth it.

If you do do this test or have done it in the past, feel free to post your results, I'm very curious to know other people's results & if you were happy with what you got & if you think its accurate.


My results:

A Dreamer, Traditional, Free Wheeling

Strategists at work enjoy rules and regulations that keep things running smoothly. They like to keep the show running by pursuing organizational goals. They like working with data in their day-to-day. Strategists like to stay calculated in their approach, but they sometimes have a leading spirit that lets them take risks, though they carefully calculate the pros and cons.

Interests:
Law
Social Sciences
Beauty & Style
Health Care Services
Performing arts

TOP 5 Careers:
Psychiatrist 100% (I find this very accurate & I'm seriously thinking of pursuing a career in this).
Lawyer 99.8% - I have thought of this but this field is too saturated IMO.
Skincare specialist - This one was rather shocking, I would also prefer dermatology, but I didn't get that as top 5.
Orthodontist - I have also thought about this, but I feel like this job would become boring to me.

I also got dancer with a 97.3%, I love to dance & I would have liked it if I started early in dance I often dream about dancing, whenever I hear music I imagine myself performing. But I wouldnt like to do this professionally.

anyway tell me yours!!!!


----------



## Krelian91

Hey, this was REALLY good! I got:

*A Dreamer, Creative, Enterprising*

Humanitarians are leaders of people. They thrive in environments where they are able to interact with others. They naturally persuade and support people in many situations. The are energetic, confident, and drawn to social causes. Their entrepreneurial spirit makes them masters of rounding people together for a good cause. They are driven to lead and care a lot about the people around them.

Interests:
1.Management
2.Family Activity
3.Social Sciences
4.Office Clerical Work
5.Human Relations Management

Career recommendations:
1.Certified Professional Organizer
2.Administrative Assistant
3.Entrepeneur
4.Social Fundraiser
5.Chief Executive

Oh my, being a Certified Professional Organizer sounds like the best thing ever. I've finally found my perfect job! 
(Funnily enough, one of my closest recommendations was also Private Cook. )


----------



## Gossip Goat

Krelian91 said:


> Hey, this was REALLY good! I got:
> 
> *A Dreamer, Creative, Enterprising*
> 
> Humanitarians are leaders of people. They thrive in environments where they are able to interact with others. They naturally persuade and support people in many situations. The are energetic, confident, and drawn to social causes. Their entrepreneurial spirit makes them masters of rounding people together for a good cause. They are driven to lead and care a lot about the people around them.
> 
> Interests:
> 1.Management
> 2.Family Activity
> 3.Social Sciences
> 4.Office Clerical Work
> 5.Human Relations Management
> 
> Career recommendations:
> 1.Certified Professional Organizer
> 2.Administrative Assistant
> 3.Entrepeneur
> 4.Social Fundraiser
> 5.Chief Executive
> 
> Oh my, being a Certified Professional Organizer sounds like the best thing ever. I've finally found my perfect job!
> (Funnily enough, one of my closest recommendations was also Private Cook. )



What were your top 5 career matches?


----------



## Afterburner

Found this site last week and I like it a lot. Pretty helpful since I've been focusing on college and career planning a lot more lately.
*
*Creative, Pioneering, Prefers Individual Work

Explorers are naturally inquisitive people with a social side. They spend a lot of time in their mind investigating ideas. They tend to be observant and analytical. Though they are very mind-oriented people, they also enjoy team work when the time is right. Explorers spend time creating insights and new ways of expressing ideas, and like to share their findings with others. 

Interests: Social Sciences, Green Industry, Mathematics, Business, Physical Sciences

Recommendations: 
Economist- 100%
Anthropologist- 99.8%
Stock Trader- 99.5%
Composer- 99.3%
Audio Engineer- 99.1%
*
*Bottom 5:
Grounds Maintenance worker- no percentage, so I'm assuming 0.0%
Nail Technician- 0.2%
Flight Attendant- 0.5%
Amusement Attendant- 0.7%
Agricultural Worker- 0.9%


----------



## Uralian Hamster

Values independence, methodical.

Interests;
-adventure
-life science
-protective services
-engineering
-physical sciences

Top 5;
-pilot 100%
-police officer 99.5%
-agriculture and food science tech. 99.3%
-artillery crew member 99.3%
-air crew officer 99.1%

and just for fun, my bottom 5;
-administrative assistant 0%
-energy broker 0.2%
-online merchant 0.5%
-author 0.7%
-flight attendant 0.9%


----------



## bluekitdon

Very nice, thanks for sharing. 

*Groundbreaker

Groundbreakers have a diverse nature that allows them to spend time mulling over theories as well as expressing ideas. They can usually persuade other people to see their ways of thinking. They love investigating and synthesizing abstractions and are quite self-confident. Once a Groundbreaker has finished conceiving an idea or developing a theory, they are able to verbally express their thoughts to others with conviction.

Entrepreneur and Chief Executive were my top two matches. I'll take both .


----------



## colorbullets

*Interests:*
Social Sciences
Green Industry
Counseling and Helping
Family Activity
Creative Arts

*Top 5:
*Clinical Psychologist
Music Therapist
Hypnotherapist
Career Counselor
Lyricist


----------



## Rumex

This was very good :kitteh: 
Scholar
Scholars are intellectuals that pay attention to fine details. They spend a lot of time in their mind investigating and exploring new ideas. They usually like to pair their findings with data that can back it up. Scholars are very orderly in their thought processes. They usually prefer structure in their ideas and thoughts over ambiguity. 

Lawyer (100%) and stock trader (99.8%) were my top two. I might not be so keen on becoming a lawyer, but I'll probably be a stock trader.


----------



## Gossip Goat

have u decided what you're going to pursue at university? did the test help those who were still undecided?


----------



## Gossip Goat

bollocks said:


> Values independence, methodical.
> 
> Interests;
> -adventure
> -life science
> -protective services
> -engineering
> -physical sciences
> 
> Top 5;
> -pilot 100%
> -police officer 99.5%
> -agriculture and food science tech. 99.3%
> -artillery crew member 99.3%
> -air crew officer 99.1%
> 
> and just for fun, my bottom 5;
> -administrative assistant 0%
> -energy broker 0.2%
> -online merchant 0.5%
> -author 0.7%
> -flight attendant 0.9%


do you wish or are you pursuing one of the top 5's?


----------



## Gossip Goat

colorbullets said:


> *Interests:*
> Social Sciences
> Green Industry
> Counseling and Helping
> Family Activity
> Creative Arts
> 
> *Top 5:
> *Clinical Psychologist
> Music Therapist
> Hypnotherapist
> Career Counselor
> Lyricist


are you going to pursue one of the top 5's? do u know what ur dream job is yet? was it on the list, how did u match?

so many questionzzzzzzzz


----------



## Gossip Goat

Serefi said:


> This was very good :kitteh:
> Scholar
> Scholars are intellectuals that pay attention to fine details. They spend a lot of time in their mind investigating and exploring new ideas. They usually like to pair their findings with data that can back it up. Scholars are very orderly in their thought processes. They usually prefer structure in their ideas and thoughts over ambiguity.
> 
> Lawyer (100%) and stock trader (99.8%) were my top two. I might not be so keen on becoming a lawyer, but I'll probably be a stock trader.


lawyer was my second highest but I'm still not very sure that's what I wish to be. Did you know you wanted to be a stock trader or did the test help?


----------



## Psychophant

A Dreamer, Pioneering, Values Independence

Interests:
Physical Science
Green Industry
Creative Writing & Journalism
Engineering (what I've been planning on studying)
Social Sciences

Interesting test; thanks for sharing. Come to think of it, I'm kind of doubting whether or not I want to do CSE.


----------



## fihe

What a long assessment! Here are my results:

Unassuming, A Dreamer, Supportive

*Researcher*
Researchers are curious people with a knack for organization. They love gathering data and then making sense of it. Accuracy is very important to the Researcher. They prefer working with ideas and data, rather than people. Rules and regulations are important to the Researcher when they begin their work.

Interests: Physical Science, Green Industry, Social Sciences, Life Sciences, Teaching



I don't understand what they mean by "a dreamer" as opposed to "hands on".


----------



## Psychophant

I think it's the difference between liking theories and research and bigger picture stuff, verses enjoying being hands on and working with equipment, doing maintenance, building/assembling things, etc.


----------



## bengalcat

@Gilmore_Girl Where are we meant to see the results telling us our top 5 and bottom 5?

I don't see it under Profile and when I go to Matches there is nothing. I think there is the option to answer more questions to help generate better matches but... does having no suggestions based on compatibility mean I am broken? Or like.. totally unsuited to the conventional working world  


Creative, Prefers Working with People, Unassuming

Advocate

The Advocate is a people-person that is both helpful and inquisitive. Advocates like to spend time mulling over ideas but also make nurturing relationships one of their priorities. They have a knack for uncovering facts and conducting research, and while for some this means working solo, the Advocate likes fostering a sense of community.

Interests:

Social sciences
Green industry
Counseling and helping
Performing arts
Family activity


Love how my results are pretty much spelling out that I'm a hippy.


----------



## leafling

I'm having trouble finding my top matches as well!

I even did it twice to make sure I didn't do anything wrong. I think I got slightly different results each time, but this time I got:

*Unassuming, Supportive, A Dreamer*


Explorers are naturally inquisitive people with a social side. They spend a lot of time in their mind investigating ideas. They tend to be observant and analytical. Though they are very mind-oriented people, they also enjoy team work when the time is right. Explorers spend time creating insights and new ways of expressing ideas, and like to share their findings with others.

Interests:
Creative Writing & Journalism
Life Science
Social Sciences
Creative Arts
Family Activities

*EDIT:* I got Dreamer the first time and under interests I had Green Industry instead of Family Activities. Don't know why that changed. I logged in to my first profile and it says CAREERS YOU MAY BE INTERESTED IN but it's not loading. Poo, I really could use some guidance :/


----------



## kirsche

A Dreamer: Creative, Methodical, Free-Spirit

Dreamers are lovers of ideas. They spend a lot of their time in their minds, exploring ideas, establishing theories, and understanding phenomena. Usually they like exploring scientific ideas and coming up with their own methodologies. They prefer to work alone as that’s when they get their best thinking done. Expression is important to the Dreamer, though they like to organize their thoughts thoroughly before sharing them.

Career Recommendation:
Author, Corespondent, _Translator_, Actor, Announcer.

(o_o dat _Translator_ stuff again though...


----------



## Gossip Goat

huesos said:


> What a long assessment! Here are my results:
> 
> Unassuming, A Dreamer, Supportive
> 
> *Researcher*
> Researchers are curious people with a knack for organization. They love gathering data and then making sense of it. Accuracy is very important to the Researcher. They prefer working with ideas and data, rather than people. Rules and regulations are important to the Researcher when they begin their work.
> 
> Interests: Physical Science, Green Industry, Social Sciences, Life Sciences, Teaching
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what they mean by "a dreamer" as opposed to "hands on".



IKR it took me like an hour & it took my brother 2!

What were your top matches? were u interested in any of the top matches? (your top matches can be found it you put sokanu.com/matches i think.

Maybe they mean by dreamer that you would rather think than do, & hands on is the opposite, you would rather do than think.


----------



## Gossip Goat

bengalcat said:


> @Gilmore_Girl Where are we meant to see the results telling us our top 5 and bottom 5?
> 
> I don't see it under Profile and when I go to Matches there is nothing. I think there is the option to answer more questions to help generate better matches but... does having no suggestions based on compatibility mean I am broken? Or like.. totally unsuited to the conventional working world
> 
> 
> Creative, Prefers Working with People, Unassuming
> 
> Advocate
> 
> The Advocate is a people-person that is both helpful and inquisitive. Advocates like to spend time mulling over ideas but also make nurturing relationships one of their priorities. They have a knack for uncovering facts and conducting research, and while for some this means working solo, the Advocate likes fostering a sense of community.
> 
> Interests:
> 
> Social sciences
> Green industry
> Counseling and helping
> Performing arts
> Family activity
> 
> 
> Love how my results are pretty much spelling out that I'm a hippy.


The way I found my top 5 was by going to the matches page & then sliding down on the category scroll bar & organizing the matches by compatibility.

Then for my bottom five I went through each category & saw which ones were the lowest & thats how I knew the bottom. 

Post them if you find them!


----------



## Gossip Goat

kamisa said:


> A Dreamer, Creative, Adaptable
> Lover Persona
> Lovers thrive when they are working with ideas and people. They like expressing their creativity to others. Being a part of meaningful relationships where they can express emotions and sensitivities is very important to the Lover. They place a lot of value in helping people through their creative outlets.
> 
> Career Recommendations
> 
> Control Center Specialist
> Circus Performer
> Sound Recorder
> Military Tactical Operations Leader
> Audio Engineer
> 
> Interests
> 
> Performing Arts
> Creative Arts
> Military
> Beauty & Style
> Engineering
> 
> Just did this. I want to be an artist but i'm unsure if I truly want to do it. But looking at my career recommendations it seems kind of off...
> Maybe I should do it again?


Go to your matches, the career recommendations are most probably random careers, the matches page has your compatibility with other careers. Post them when you find them out!!!!!!!


----------



## Gossip Goat

eunoia93 said:


> PhilosopherPhilosophers love being creative with their ideas. They have active imaginations and love exploring anomalies and sometimes scientific curiosities in the physical world. Philosophers like unstructured situations that provide them with room to get creative in their work. They like to interpret the world around them and thrive when they are able to express their findings.
> 
> Character:
> Dreamer
> Methodical
> A Free Spirit
> Prefers Working with People
> Enterprising
> Pioneering
> Values Independence
> Creative
> Supportive
> Adaptable
> Prefers group work
> 
> ------
> 
> Interests:
> Social Sciences
> Beauty & Style
> Creative Writing & Journalism
> Counseling And Helping
> Creative Arts
> -----
> 
> I'm a double major in Film Production and Psychology with a minor in "Philosophy and the Arts" and I intend to go to graduate school for Psychology to become a therapist.. as well as continue to work in the film industry. My career suggestions reflected that.


What were your matches?


----------



## Gossip Goat

maedays said:


> Mine is:
> 
> *Hands On, Prefers individual work, Values Independence*
> 
> Innovators are best at using mindful action in their work. They like to work with a hands-on approach prefaced by deep thought. They have strong cognitive and dexterous capacities that allow them to solve practical problems. Innovators tend to analyze situations before making major decisions on execution. They are independent thinkers that are both curious and insightful. When Innovators put their minds to solving a problem or building something, nothing will stop them.
> 
> Career Recommendations:
> -Author
> -News Reporter
> -Journalist
> -Automotive Service Technician
> -Leather and Shoe Worker
> 
> Interests:
> -Skilled Trades
> -Creative Writing & Journalism
> -Green Industry
> -Physical Science
> -Information Technology
> 
> To be honest, I took the assessment twice. I can't remember what I got on the first one, though.


what where your matches?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Caribe said:


> Well so far I have taken this test 3 times (just to see how consistent it is).
> 
> I have gotten Scholar twice (at night time, falling asleep, speed running through the test) and Dreamer once (during the day, taking it slowly, wide awake).
> 
> So far there are 3 careers that have stayed in the top 5 after all 3 tests.
> 
> Mathematician has ranked 1st one time and has stayed at 4th two times.
> Television Writer has stay in 2nd all three times.
> Automotive Service Technician has stayed in 3rd twice and once in 4th.
> 
> After that...
> 
> I've gotten Author twice in 1st place, Lyricist once in 3rd and once in 5th, Audio Engineer once in 5th, Conservation Scientist once in 5th.
> 
> As far as the interests goes they have remained the same in the same order.
> 
> Technical Writing
> Mathematics
> Creative Writing & Journalism
> Green Industry (I believe that this wouldn't be an interest if the world would have a green industry)
> Family Activity (I actually clicked neutral for everything family related so I don't know about this one)
> 
> My feelings on this test:
> 
> "Yea that's about right ..."


do any of those paths interest you in the future?


----------



## Gossip Goat

lilimarleen said:


> My matches finally showed!! :crazy: There's SO many...
> 
> Author 100.0%
> Sommelier 99.8%
> Television Writer 99.5%
> Pastry Chef 99.3%
> Private Cook 99.1%
> Baker 98.9%
> Astronomer 98.6%
> Anthropologist 98.4%
> Sociologist 98.2%
> News Reporter 98.0%
> Journalist 97.7%
> Lyricist 97.5%
> Information Research Scientist 97.3%
> Economist 97.1%
> Particle Physicist 96.8%
> Materials Scientist 96.6%
> Photonics Engineer 96.4%
> Video Game Designer 96.1%
> Geographer 95.9%
> News Anchor 95.7%
> Mathematician 95.5%
> Archeologist 95.2%
> Molecular Biologist 95.0%
> Talent Agent 94.8%
> Database Architect 94.6%
> Web Designer 94.3%
> Aerospace Engineer 94.1%
> Statistician 93.9%
> Search Marketing Strategist 93.7%
> Computer Programmer 93.4%
> Street Vendor 93.2%
> Games Tester 93.0%
> Biochemist 92.7%
> Biostatistician 92.5%
> Audio Engineer 92.3%
> Sound Recorder 92.1%
> Composer 91.8%
> Geologist 91.6%
> Geospatial Information Scientist 91.4%
> Professor 91.2%
> Seamstress 90.9%
> Craft Artist 90.7%
> Editor 90.5%
> Distance Learning Coordinator 90.2%
> Correspondent 90.0%
> 
> ....Here are the ones I actually like:
> Author 100.0%
> Television Writer 99.5%
> Pastry Chef 99.3%
> Private Cook 99.1%
> Baker 98.9%
> Astronomer 98.6%
> Anthropologist 98.4%
> Journalist 97.7%
> Archeologist 95.2%
> Molecular Biologist 95.0%
> Aerospace Engineer 94.1%
> Biochemist 92.7%
> Geologist 91.6%
> Professor 91.2%
> Seamstress 90.9%
> Craft Artist 90.7%
> Editor 90.5%
> Distance Learning Coordinator 90.2%
> Correspondent 90.0%
> 
> OMG and there are even more things I love that are beneath 90%.


<3


----------



## ponycannon

Gilmore_Girl said:


> What were your matches?





Music TherapistA Music Therapist is part of an employment subgroup of creative arts therapists who use the arts to treat mental illness, provide support for individuals with disabilities, and to promote wellness and personal growth and creativity. Music therapists create a therapeutic and supportive environment which taps into non-verbal processes to facilitate emotional, physical and mental change. It is effective with individuals who may have difficulty expressing themselves in normal ways; for example, children who have experienced trauma prior to the development of language skills, or people who have gone through profound trauma and cannot express it verbally. Children and adults who are developmentally disabled and unable to express themselves verbally can often communicate through the arts and music. Music therapists use techniques like relaxation, guided imagery and improvisation, and they incorporate sound, music, and rhythm in a way to engage clients. Music therapy is a clinical and evidence-based therapy technique that has been proven to achieve individual and group goals when applied by a qualified professional. Music is known to affect people not just physiologically by changing heart beat, blood pressure, temperature and breathing rate. Music also decreases feelings of isolation and lack of control, and it can open up spiritual vistas and help access and release repressed emotion. Music therapy is effective for anxiety reduction, depression, pain management, coping with stress, self-expression, and much more. Music is also a powerful means to promote group unity.

 100.0% Compatible
 Interested


Fashion DesignerFashion designers love to study fashion trends, sketch designs, select materials, and have a part in all the production aspects of their designs. They contribute to the creation of millions, if not billions, of pieces of clothing and accessories purchased by consumers on a yearly basis. Fashion designers create women's, men's and children's apparel. This might include sportswear, maternitywear, outerwear, underwear, formalwear, eyewear and footwear. There are also accessory designers who design belts, scarves, hats, handbags and hosiery.

 99.8% Compatible
 Interested


LyricistA Lyric Writer (also known as a Lyricist), is an individual who is involved in writing creative words that are used in songs. Many times, a successful lyric writer will work closely with a musical composer who can give feedback on how the lyrics that are written will work in conjunction with the music that will accompany them. Sometimes a lyricist will be someone who can not only write the words to a song, but can also write the music. This is a definite advantage for any lyricist, because that way they are able to control both aspects of a song, ultimately achieving the artistic feel that they were aiming for. Even if a lyric writer does not have the complete ability to write both the words and music-piece, it is an excellent idea if they are able to have a brief understanding of the musical aspect. At times, a lyricist will write exclusively for one band or performer. Many performers or entertainers do not write their own material, but are backed by talented writers who are able to compose songs that compliment their niche in the industry.

 99.6% Compatible
 Interested


AuthorAuthors are lovers of language. Their passion is writing well-crafted pieces of work. Authors work closely with words and use the fundamentals of language to evoke images, generate ideas, create musicality, inform, and to do so in a way that readers find accessible. There are many different types of authors, including novelists, poets, journalists, screenwriters, playwrights, copywriters, and so on, that stem to many genres, including academic, creative, business, professional, and journalistic writing.

 99.3% Compatible
 Interested


Television WriterA television writer is a skilled writer responsible for the developing, writing, and revision of scripts so that they are ready for the silver screen. They are responsible for creating all plot lines, characters, dialogue and situations. Episodic television writers also work as producers to oversee the budget and overall quality of production of a series. Television writers usually work as part of a group of writers to ensure that scripts are written well and meet strict deadlines.

 99.1% Compatible
 Interested


JournalistIn broad terms, journalists are writers that find and present information in many areas of life. In a more “traditional” sense, journalists are writers that find and research information to be presented to the public through mediums like newspapers, magazines, radio, television stations or the internet. In many ways, journalism is the backbone of the media industry. Therefore, many media jobs require some aspect of journalistic experience.

 98.9% Compatible
 Interested


News ReporterNews reporters and correspondents (also known as journalists), gather news and information to keep the public informed about important events. They obtain their information through a number of sources. These may include personal interviews, contacts, wire services (news transmitted via satellite dishes), news briefings, and question-and-answer periods. News reporters gather and assemble this information to be relayed to the public. Newspapers, magazines, television and radio stations rely on news correspondents to keep their readers, viewers and listeners informed.

 98.7% Compatible
 Interested


Clinical PsychologistA clinical psychologist is a psychologist who works specifically in a clinical mental health setting. These are the types of psychologists that most people think of when they hear the term "psychologist." Instead of performing research or participating in studies, these psychologists work in the field with patients. Clinical psychologists are often portrayed in movies and television shows, sometimes accurately and other times inaccurately. It is important to realize that clinical psychologists may have a very different day-to-day work life than what is shown on TV. Clinical psychologists may have some exciting, interesting cases, but much of their day is spent doing more ordinary tasks like filling out paperwork.

 98.4% Compatible
 Interested


CorrespondentA correspondent is an on-the-scene reporter who is also sometimes called a journalist. Correspondents contribute news to newspapers, radio stations, and television stations. Most correspondents work from remote areas and often from foreign countries. Unlike reporters, a correspondent places some of their own opinions into the news piece and report as they see things happening. The title of this position comes from the time that news was released via letters to newspapers. Today, they use all types of methods to provide information on news that is happening all over the world.

 98.2% Compatible
 Interested


Career CounselorA Career Counselor is an individual trained to aid people in their career choice. Whether the person is new to the working world, or simply desires a change of profession, the career counselor will be able to guide them in the best possible direction. Working in an unregulated industry, career counselors often hold at minimum a degree in counseling, which gives them the necessary skills to assess the proficiencies of their clients as well as the underlying drive of each client.

 98.0% Compatible
 Interested


Talent AgentTalent agents, also known as talent managers in the entertainment industry, are representatives of professional athletes, musicians, performers, artists, writers and actors. Agents work on the behalf of their clientele to promote and represent a client's interests in dealings with potential employers. Occasionally, agents may also renegotiate contractual offers with current employees, such as negotiating a professional athlete's contract extension. Talent agents are liaisons who typically handle the majority of all interactions between a performer or artist and employers who want to sign an agent's client. In one manner of speaking, talent agents act as financial managers, but more often than not, talent agents defer the finer details of financial management to a professional accountant. Agents work in industries other than the entertainment industry as well. For example, literary agents represent a writer's interests when a publisher seeks to sign a writer to a publishing contract. In this scenario agents seek to gain the writer as much money as possible since agents are usually paid on commission, receiving a percentage of the writer's earnings.

 97.8% Compatible
 Interested


HypnotherapistA Hypnotherapist is a skilled and trained professional who helps people use their subconscious minds to change behavioural patterns or to increase motivation by inducing a trance-like state.

 97.6% Compatible
 Interested


AnthropologistAn anthropologist is a scientist who researches and studies sociohistorical, archaeological, linguistical and biological aspects of humanity, especially as they apply to the development of modern man. In deciphering and analyzing artifacts, ancient languages and past cultures, anthropologists gain a better understanding of how modern civilizations and behaviours came to be. Theories surrounding anthropological studies are then applied to social policies, public problems and even government and military protocol.

 97.3% Compatible
 Interested


DJA DJ is a disc jockey. Disc jockeys are the people that play the music you hear on radio stations, internet radio stations, local bars and dance clubs, and even at wedding receptions. A disc jockey will consider their target audience when selecting the tracks to be played and often has a set list given to them by the company they work for, such as radio station management who wish to target a specific audience.

 97.1% Compatible
 Interested


ComposerA composer or scorer is someone who writes and directs original music used to produce various types of media entertainment. The scores they write are technically correct to create flawless performances by choruses, musicians or instrumental ensembles. Sound recordings produced from the score vary in style and may reflect the classical, country, folk, jazz, techno or pop genres. Additionally, scorers work to help tell a story in a film, television story, play or video game without distracting the viewer. The soundtrack they create must suit the project and convey the appropriate mood or tone for the scene. Successful composers are versatile with effective collaboration skills, allowing them to work on a variety of projects with producers and musicians from various backgrounds. They have extensive knowledge of the industry and a passion and talent for creating sound recordings. Most composers are often skilled in playing one or multiple instruments and have a good ear for music.

 96.9% Compatible
 Interested


Sound RecorderA Sound Recorder records and reproduces any audible noise, including voice, using many different types of audio equipment. Besides equipment, learned techniques are also used to record, manipulate and enhance sound. Sound engineer, recording engineer, acoustical engineer and audio engineer are other names used to describe the Sound Recorder. While there are slight differences between these distinctions, they do essentially the same functions and as a Sound Recorder. Audio engineers use equipment for the recording, mixing and reproduction of sound as well as being knowledgeable in the use of analog tape, digital multi-track recorders and understanding how to transfer analog sound to a digital format. Using software and hardware specifically designed for audio recording, the Audio Engineer synchronizes and improves audio recording for a number of applications like movies, computer and console games and videos.

 96.7% Compatible
 Interested


Audio EngineerAn audio engineer is a trained professional who works with the mechanics of recording, mixing, and reproducing sound. Audio engineering is also known as sound engineering. In Germany, an audio engineer is called a Tontechniker, and in Italy is called a Toningenieur. Audio engineers are not the same as sound producers, writers, or performers. Audio engineers deal specifically with the technical and the mechanical aspects of music and sound, nothing else.

 96.4% Compatible
 Interested


Mental Health CounselorMental health counsellors help people manage or overcome mental and emotional disorders and problems with their family and relationships. They listen to clients and ask questions to help the clients understand their problems and develop strategies to improve their lives. They work in a variety of settings, such as private practice and mental health centers. Most work full time.

 96.2% Compatible
 Interested


LibrarianLibrarians are professionals trained in information science. Working at a school, local library in a town, or even for the government, a librarian aides those in need of informational articles and services while managing and organizing those materials as well.

 96.0% Compatible
 Interested


DancerDancers use movements to express ideas and stories in performances. There are many types of dance, such as ballet, contemporary, tap, jazz, and hip-hop.

 95.8% Compatible
 Interested


AnnouncerAnnouncers present music, news, and/or sports and may provide commentary or interview guests about these topics. Some act as a master of ceremonies (emcee) or disc jockey (DJ) at weddings, parties, or clubs. Many announcers work in radio and television studios. Others work for sports teams or are self-employed. Many announcers work only part time.

 95.6% Compatible
 Interested


Conservation ScientistConservation scientists manage overall land quality of forests, parks, rangelands, and other natural resources. They work with landowners and federal and other levels of government to devise ways to use and improve the land while safeguarding the environment. They advise farmers, farm managers, and ranchers on how they can improve their land for agricultural purposes and control erosion

 95.3% Compatible
 Interested


Marriage TherapistA marriage therapist is a special type of counselor that helps couples who are about to become married, or who are experiencing problems in their marriage. A marriage therapist is similar to a relationship therapist, except that marriage therapists only deal with clients who are already married or engaged. These therapists work extensively with the members of couples on an individual basis and in group settings. Marriage therapists are often represented in movies and television shows to help make the plot of a film or show more interesting. In fact, the proportion of marriage therapists represented on TV and the big screen is well over the real-life proportion of marriage therapists present in the real world. Sometimes a marriage therapist is a psychologist, but sometimes she or he is not. A marriage therapist may also be called a marriage counselor.

 95.1% Compatible
 Interested


ProfessorProfessors instruct students in a wide variety of academic and vocational subjects beyond the high school level. They also conduct research and publish scholarly papers and books. They work in public and private colleges and universities, professional schools, junior or community colleges, and career and vocational schools. Outside of class time, their schedules are generally flexible. Educational requirements vary with the subject taught and the type of educational institution. Most commonly, professors must have a Ph.D. However, a master's degree may be enough for some postsecondary teachers at community colleges. In technical and trade schools, work experience may be important for getting a postsecondary teaching job.

 94.9% Compatible
 Interested


SeamstressA seamstress is a woman who makes her living in the sewing trade, or a female version of a tailor. Seamstresses mend all types of clothing and anything else made of fabric. They also create their own patterns and clothing, sometimes decorating them with detailed embroidery work. A seamstress may be either a factory worker who repeatedly sews the same pattern or an artisan in an independent shop who repairs customers' clothing or creates entirely new designs to sell. As in most trades, seamstresses often command high prices if they are very skilled or create a solid network of clientele.

 94.7% Compatible
 Interested


PilotA pilot, sometimes called an aviator, is someone in the aviation industry who operates various types of aircraft in order to transport passengers or goods from one location to another. They are employed by commercial airlines, corporations, or governments. In some cases, pilots are self-employed or work for an individual to provide private transport in small aircraft or private jets. Aviation is a diverse career field with many opportunities in both the public and private sectors and even opportunities to work in an educational setting.

 94.4% Compatible
 Interested


Music PromoterThe main job of a music promoter is to publicize and promote upcoming local or national live events and concerts. He or she will also organize the events, book the band or bands, and advertise in a way to bring in as many people as possible, which in turn, will bring in profits.

 94.2% Compatible
 Interested


News AnchorNews analysts are often referred to as news anchors or newscasters, whether broadcasting via television or radio. A news anchor has an insatiable need to learn and educate others to the issues that continuously change and shape the world, whether locally, nationally or internationally. The news anchor may comment or provide professional insight on complicated issues that are reported in the news. Sources that are analyzed for commentary or reporting are gleaned from many different media sources, including print and Internet agencies.

 94.0% Compatible
 Interested


Animal CaretakerAnimal caretakers care for the needs of animals. They feed, water, groom, bathe, and exercise pets and other nonfarm animals. Job tasks vary by position and place of work. They work in a variety of settings, including kennels, zoos, stables, animal shelters, pet stores, veterinary clinics, and aquariums. Some of the work may be physically or emotionally demanding, and the number of work-related injuries and illnesses is higher than the national average.

 93.8% Compatible
 Interested


Music TeacherA music teacher gives lessons on how to play instruments, or gives singing or voice lessons. Some teachers work in schools from elementary to high school levels, and teach many students. Other teachers give lessons on an individual basis, and may work out of their homes or at a store. Some popular jobs include teaching piano, violin, guitar, or voice. At schools, these teachers are responsible for directing the school bands, choirs, and orchestras. They may also teach appreciation, theory, or composition classes to advanced students.

 93.6% Compatible
 Interested


PodiatristA podiatrist is a foot doctor who practices podiatric medicine, which is a branch of science devoted to the diagnosis, treatment and study of medical disorders of the foot, ankle, lower leg and lower back. In the U.S. and Canada, as well as countries such as Ireland, New Zealand, South Africa, the U.K., Australia and Singapore, podiatry is practiced as a specialty. In some countries the foot doctor is known as a chiropodist or podologist. Specialized foot care is a profession that dates back to ancient Egypt, seen through tomb carvings. Tradition links Hippocrates' development of the scalpel as a consequence of his desire to remove corns and calluses from his patients' feet. Throughout history kings and presidents alike have used the services of foot doctors to literally keep them up and working on their feet. Some have viewed podiatrists as not being "real" doctors because they treat seemingly minor ailments like bunions. In truth, however, foot care is recognized around the world as an essential part of overall good health.

 93.3% Compatible
 Interested


Naturopathic PhysicianA Naturopathic Physician is a doctor who blends modern scientific medical practice and knowledge with natural and traditional forms of medical treatment. The practice is sometimes referred to complementary medicine or naturopathy. It has a long history, beginning with some of the earliest doctors who used botanical medicine, herbs and natural treatments. In the late 19th century the tradition became more formalized with the opening of the American School of Naturopathy. With increased globalization came greater awareness of alternative and Eastern-style medicine. The established medical community viewed many of these treatments with suspicion initially, and for a time naturopaths were seen as dangerous quacks. Laws were even passed preventing their practice in many places. As modern medicine and scientific knowledge increased, however, physicians began to realize the value and credibility of the naturopathic approach, and natural medicine has been incorporated into conventional medical practice. Over the past few decades naturopathy is again evolving into its own, distinct form of medical practice. Although acceptance is growing, resistance among some members of the traditional medical community still prevails. Evidence-based research is being conducted in an effort to validate herbal remedies and alternative medicine and enhance the credibility of naturopathic practices.

 93.1% Compatible
 Interested


Nurse AnesthetistAnesthetists are the people who put a patient to sleep for surgery or other medical procedures. It is essential that they have an extensive knowledge base regarding medications, gases, and the human body. They are essentially responsible for administering, maintaining, and reversing anesthesia. An anesthesiologist is a physician who specializes in anesthesia. A nurse anesthetist is a registered nurse who has completed several years of postgraduate training and is capable of administering anesthesia under the oversight of an anesthesiologist. The anesthetist is an essential member of the surgical team. He manages the anesthesia, leaving the surgeon free to concentrate on the surgery. The anesthetist takes away a sense of accomplishment and pride from his work. He works with patients to put them at ease prior to their surgery, then follows up and reassures them afterwards. They make a substantial impact in the life of those undergoing surgery.

 92.9% Compatible
 Interested


ChiropractorA chiropractor, or doctor of chiropractic medicine, is a licensed medical professional who specializes in diagnosing and treating disorders of the musculoskeletal and nervous system, especially in the spine. Chiropractors believe that many health problems can stem from the misalignment, or subluxation, of the vertebrae. The main aspect of treatment in chiropractic care is usually physical manipulation of joints and spine to bring them back into alignment. Chiropractors may also recommend exercises or offer health and nutritional counselling. Chiropractors do not do surgery or prescribe medication. Chiropractic medicine is sometimes referred to as a form of alternative medicine, though many chiropractors (and patients) do not agree with this designation.

 92.7% Compatible
 Interested


School CounselorSchool counselors help students develop social skills and succeed in school. They work in public and private schools and generally work full time.

 92.4% Compatible
 Interested


FilmmakerA filmmaker, or film director, is someone who is in charge of making, leading, and developing movie productions. Their job falls under the arts and entertainment field. It is a career that allows an individual to use their leadership as well as creative thinking skills to lead and direct major motion pictures or made-for-television films. A film director spends very long hours making sure the film is being shot in a way that will provide entertainment for the audience and highlight the actors and actresses' strengths. The filmmaker will see each film through, from where the film is shot, to how the script will be played out, to what actors and actresses best fit the roles of the characters. He/she also manages the financial end of the production.

 92.2% Compatible
 Interested


Animal ScientistAnimal scientists work to ensure agricultural productivity and food safety. Most animal scientists work in research universities, private industry, or for the federal government. They work in offices, laboratories, and/or the field. Those working in processing plants may sometimes work in unpleasant conditions. Most animal scientists work full time. Many need at least a bachelor’s degree from an accredited postsecondary institution, although many get a doctoral degree.

 92.0% Compatible
 Interested


PhysiotherapistA physiotherapist is a health care professional who helps patients achieve maximum range of movement and physical ability, either by developing it in the first place or restoring it after loss of physical ability due to illness, injury, or aging. Physiotherapists are usually called physical therapists in the United States, but the term physiotherapist is favoured in the rest of the English-speaking world.

 91.8% Compatible
 Interested


DoctorDoctors can be found in several settings, including public health organizations, teaching facilities, private practices, group practices and hospitals. Medical Doctors maintain or restore human health through the practice of medicine, which is the diagnosis and treatment for human disease, ailments, injuries, pain or other conditions.

 91.6% Compatible
 Interested


Craft ArtistCraft artists use a variety of materials and techniques to create art for sale and exhibition. They create handmade objects, such as pottery, glassware, textiles, or other objects that are usually designed to be functional, but sometimes the original works of art have only aesthetic value rather than a functional one.

 91.3% Compatible
 Interested


Video Game DesignerThe gaming industry is at full swing; its progress has surpassed that of many other industries within a few years, and the industry boasts a revenue of $7 billion. Video games are enjoyed by people of all ages, allowing players to step into an alternate world and become superhuman soldiers, expert tennis players, and world saviors. Video games are terribly complex, in storyline alone, and there are millions of lines of code that develop every aspect of the game, from maps to characters, and fulfill a reaction for every possible action that a player may choose. These worlds are courtesy of video game designers, who are responsible for the content and environment of every video game.

 91.1% Compatible
 Interested


Commercial PilotAirline and commercial pilots fly and navigate airplanes or helicopters. Airline pilots fly for airlines that transport people and cargo on a fixed schedule. Commercial pilots fly aircraft for other reasons, such as charter flights, rescue operations, firefighting, aerial photography, and crop dusting. Pilots spend a considerable amount of time away from home because flights often involve overnight layovers. Those who fly international routes may experience jetlag. Many have variable schedules.

 90.9% Compatible
 Interested


Political ScientistA political scientist is a person who studies government, political processes and political issues in a scientific way, often within the context of an academic institution. This field of study encompasses many things besides the formal institutions of government. Formal laws are indeed studied, but so are things like public opinion, parties and economics. As a science, the study of politics in an academy strives to be systematic, objective and impartial. Randomness and subjectivity are avoided, while personal biases and partisan views are kept out of the process. A political scientist can give opinions as well as conclusions, but they are always based on fact and supported by evidence and reasoning. The field is diverse and includes many different subfields. Some political scientists specialize in the study of a single country's unique institutions, such as in the study of American Government. Then there is the subfield of Comparative Politics, which compares different systems like democracies, republics, monarchies, etc. Political Economy is the subfield that deals with economic policy, such as fiscal, monetary and stabilization measures, as well as public regulation of industry. Foreign policy, military questions, national security, trade policy and international finance would generally fall under the category of International Relations. Finally, there are the two closely related subfields of Political Theory and Philosophy. These two areas would deal with more philosophical and analytical questions like justice and rights, and how these concepts would be applied to current institutions; for example, the ways in which political reform might lead to a more just or efficient arrangement of society.

 90.7% Compatible
 Interested


Public Relations SpecialistPublic relations specialists create and maintain a favourable public image for their employer or client. They write material for media releases, plan and direct public relations programs, and raise funds for their organizations. They work in high-stress environments, often for long hours. Most work full time.

 90.4% Compatible
 Interested


JudgeJudges apply the law to court cases and oversee the legal process in courts. They also resolve administrative disputes and facilitate negotiations between opposing parties. Most judges are employed in the various levels of government. Most work in courts, and the majority work full time.

 90.2% Compatible
 Interested


PhotographerA photographer is a professional artist that focuses on the art of taking photographs in either a digital or physical medium. Photographers use artificial and/or natural lighting to snap pictures of various people, places and things in a variety of settings. Some photographers focus on studio work,


----------



## maedays

Gilmore_Girl said:


> what where your matches?


Author - 100%
News Reporter - 99.8%
Journalist - 99.5%
Automotive Service Technician* - *99.3%
Leather and Shoe Worker - 99.1%
Correspondent - 98.9%
Radio Frequency Specialist - 98.6%
Machinist - 98.4%
HVAC Technician - 98.2%
Millwright - 98.0%
Tool and Die Maker - 97.7%
Television Writer - 97.5%
Explosives Worker - 97.3%Surveyor - 97.1%
Aircraft Mechanic - 96.8%
Stone Cutter - 96.6%
Precious Metal Worker - 96.4%
Trapper - 96.1%
Model Maker - 95.9%
Locksmith - 95.7%

That's my first 20 matches. It looks like I'm a match to dangerous careers. I like the Television Writer match, though.


----------



## leafling

Decided to try to go to the website again, and today it's working!

Television Writer - 100% (ehh...really??)
Agriculture and Food Science Technician - 98.8%
Author - 99.5%
Lyricist - 99.3%
Seamstress - 99.1%
Music Therapist - 98.9%
Journalist - 98.6%
News Reporter - 98.4%
Announcer -98.2%
Dancer - 98.0%
Biomedical Engineer - 97.7%
Talent Agent - 97.5%
Clinical Psychologist - 97.3%
Pastry Chef - 97.1%
Sound Recorder - 96.8%
Composer - 96.6%
Audio Engineer - 96.4%
Occupational Therapist - 96.1%
Music Promoter - 95.9%
Animal Behavioral Specialist - 95.7%



I really don't know about some of these. But I have been considering librarian and it's at 91.8% (Library Assistant at 83%).

*shrugs*


----------



## Caribe

Gilmore_Girl said:


> do any of those paths interest you in the future?


Looking at only those with at least 95%. These appeal to me the most:

Author - 100
Mathematician - 99.3
Carpenter - 98.7
Historian - 97.1


----------



## LibertyPrime

*Innovator* - Adaptable, Hands On, Creative

Innovators are best at using mindful action in their work. They like to work with a hands-on approach prefaced by deep thought. They have strong cognitive and dexterous capacities that allow them to solve practical problems. Innovators tend to analyze situations before making major decisions on execution. They are independent thinkers that are both curious and insightful. When Innovators put their minds to solving a problem or building something, nothing will stop them. 

*Character:*

Hands On
Free Wheeling
A Free Spirit
Prefers Working with People
Unassuming
By The Book
Values Independence
Creative
Supportive
Adaptable
Prefers group work

*Interests: *

Social sciences
Skilled trades
Green industry
Engineering
Information technology


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

*A Dreamer, Buttoned Down, Pioneering*

*Explorer*

Explorers are naturally inquisitive people with a social side. They spend a lot of time in their mind investigating ideas. They tend to be observant and analytical. Though they are very mind-oriented people, they also enjoy team work when the time is right. Explorers spend time creating insights and new ways of expressing ideas, and like to share their findings with others. *

Career Matches (some of them):

Conservation Scientist
Database Architect
Biostatistician
Particle Physicist
Web Designer
Computer Hardware Engineer
Molecular Biologist
Biochemist
Nanotechnology Engineer
Astronomer
Database Administrator
Computer Systems Engineer
Photonics Engineer
Biomedical Engineer
Environmental Engineer
Political Scientist
Epidemiologist
Geneticist
Atmospheric Scientist
Climate Change Analyst
Architect/Naval Architect
Historian

*
*Character 


A Dreamer
Methodical
Buttoned Down
Prefers Working with Things
Unassuming
Pioneering
Values Independence
Creative
Supportive
Adaptable
Prefers individual work

Interests

Life Science
Information Technology
Green Industry
Social Sciences
Physical Science


I'd have to say this test was pretty much spot on. 
*


*



*


----------



## MNiS

*Creative, Adaptable, Values Independence*

Dreamers are lovers of ideas. They spend a lot of their time in their minds, exploring ideas, establishing theories, and understanding phenomena. Usually they like exploring scientific ideas and coming up with their own methodologies. They prefer to work alone as that’s when they get their best thinking done. Expression is important to the Dreamer, though they like to organize their thoughts thoroughly before sharing them.

*Character *
A Dreamer
Methodical
A Free Spirit
Prefers Working with People
Unassuming
By The Book
Values Independence
Creative
Authoritative
Adaptable
Prefers group work

*Interests*
Green industry
Professional advising
Business
Teaching
Finance


----------



## Ryonne

*A Dreamer, Prefers individual work, Creative*

Philosophers love being creative with their ideas. They have active imaginations and love exploring anomalies and sometimes scientific curiosities in the physical world. Philosophers like unstructured situations that provide them with room to get creative in their work. They like to interpret the world around them and thrive when they are able to express their findings.

Character:

A Dreamer
Methodical
A Free Spirit
Prefers working with things
Unassuming
Pioneering
Values independence
Creative
Supportive
Adaptable
Prefers individual work

Interests:

Creative Writing
Creative Arts
Social Sciences
Mathematics
Performing Arts

The personality part was pretty accurate, but I can't say the job recommendations were.


----------



## Paradigm

*Prefers individual work, A Dreamer, Buttoned Down*

*Paradigm is a Researcher*
Researchers are curious people with a knack for organization. They love gathering data and then making sense of it. Accuracy is very important to the Researcher. They prefer working with ideas and data, rather than people. Rules and regulations are important to the Researcher when they begin their work.

*Character:*
A Dreamer
Methodical
Buttoned Down
Prefers Working with Things
Unassuming
By The Book
Values Independence
Traditional
Supportive
Adaptable
Prefers individual work

*Interests:*
Information technology
Social sciences
Green industry
Healthcare service
Creative writing & journalism

*Top ten careers:*
_Database Architect
Search Marketing Strategist_
Psychiatrist
Conservation Scientist
Author
Radio Frequency Specialist
_Database Administrator
Pathologist_
Acupuncturist
Family Practitioner

Can't see myself doing most of those, but the italicized ones would be okay.


----------



## Kyo

Prefers individual work, Supportive, Hands on*

An Innovator*

Innovators are best at using mindful action in their work. They like to work with a hands-on approach prefaced by deep thought. They have strong cognitive and dexterous capacities that allow them to solve practical problems. Innovators tend to analyze situations before making major decisions on execution. They are independent thinkers that are both curious and insightful. When Innovators put their minds to solving a problem or building something, nothing will stop them. 

*Career Recommendations*

Marine Biologist
Animal Scientist
Zoologist
Dairy Farmer

*Character *

Hands On
Methodical
A Free Spirit
Prefers Working with People
Unassuming
By The Book
Values Independence
Traditional
Supportive
Stalwart
Adaptable
Prefers individual work
Prefers group work

*Interests*

Working with animals
Family activity
Social sciences
Creative arts
Nature and agriculture


----------



## Gossip Goat

Kyo said:


> Prefers individual work, Supportive, Hands on*
> 
> An Innovator*
> 
> Innovators are best at using mindful action in their work. They like to work with a hands-on approach prefaced by deep thought. They have strong cognitive and dexterous capacities that allow them to solve practical problems. Innovators tend to analyze situations before making major decisions on execution. They are independent thinkers that are both curious and insightful. When Innovators put their minds to solving a problem or building something, nothing will stop them.
> 
> *Career Recommendations*
> 
> Marine Biologist
> Animal Scientist
> Zoologist
> Dairy Farmer
> 
> *Character *
> 
> Hands On
> Methodical
> A Free Spirit
> Prefers Working with People
> Unassuming
> By The Book
> Values Independence
> Traditional
> Supportive
> Stalwart
> Adaptable
> Prefers individual work
> Prefers group work
> 
> *Interests*
> 
> Working with animals
> Family activity
> Social sciences
> Creative arts
> Nature and agriculture


What were your matches"?


----------



## Kyo

Gilmore_Girl said:


> What were your matches"?


Marine Biologist - 100.0% Compatible
Animal Scientist - 99.8% Compatible
Zoologist - 99.6% Compatible
Dairy Farmer - 99.3% Compatible
Animal Caretaker - 99.1% Compatible
Farmer - 98.9% Compatible
Animal Breeder - 98.7% Compatible
Landscaper - 98.4% Compatible
Seamstress - 98.2% Compatible
Exterminator - 98.0% Compatible
Lyricist - 97.8% Compatible
Veterinary Technologist - 97.6% Compatible
Music Therapist - 97.3% Compatible
Animal Behavioural Specialist - 97.1% Compatible
Agriculture and Food Science Technician - 96.9% Compatible
Craft Artist - 96.7% Compatible
Clinical Psychologist - 96.4% Compatible
Veterinarian - 96.2% Compatible
Molecular Biologist - 96.0% Compatible
Commercial Fisherman - 95.8% Compatible


----------



## Coburn

I took it a couple days ago. 

Only looked at the career options; didn't realize there were other categories until I saw this thread. 

Here's what I got:

*Visionary:* visionaries are all about creating their own artistic empires. They crave independent and unstructured spaces where they can be creative. They *value aesthetics* and environments that offer variety and change. They *can be competitive and assertive when it comes to expressing their point of views.* Visionaries are risk takers and feel pure excitement when they develop new ideas. 
*
Career Recommendations:*

Firefighter
*Detective *
Police Officer
*Pilot*
Air Crew Officer

*Character:*

Dreamer
Free Wheeling
Free Spirit
*Prefers working with others*
Enterprising 
Pioneering 
*Values Independence*
Creative
*Authoritative*
*Adaptable*
Prefers group work

*Interests:*

*Protective Services*
Adventure
*Business*
*Military*
Engineering



It all fits, provided I'm in an environment where I feel I can actually take charge. I don't assert myself in situations where I know control can (and will) be yanked out from under me at any point in the process due to micromanaging. Total waste of my time to invest myself. 

As to the careers...I would fucking *LOVE* to work in Special Ops in military or police. SWAT would be freaking awesome. 

Basically, anything with physical effort, quick decisions, guns, and high stress. 

_On an interesting side note, I am trying to figure a way to transition into a field related to many of the above bolded...I'm just going about it in a different way._

That being said, I'm not really into being a Police Officer, which is usually the first step to getting there. Too much dealing with people and their problems.


----------



## pmj85

That was a great test! My results are as follows:
*
Pioneering, A Dreamer, Adaptable

Groundbreaker
*Groundbreakers have a diverse nature that allows them to spend time mulling over theories as well as expressing ideas. They can usually persuade other people to see their ways of thinking. They love investigating and synthesizing abstractions and are quite self-confident. Once a Groundbreaker has finished conceiving an idea or developing a theory, they are able to verbally express their thoughts to others with conviction.

*Interests*
Green Industry
Creative Writing & Journalism
Human Relations Management
Social Sciences
Management

Awesome.

Also, very accurate.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Marlowe said:


> I took it a couple days ago.
> 
> Only looked at the career options; didn't realize there were other categories until I saw this thread.
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> *Visionary:* visionaries are all about creating their own artistic empires. They crave independent and unstructured spaces where they can be creative. They *value aesthetics* and environments that offer variety and change. They *can be competitive and assertive when it comes to expressing their point of views.* Visionaries are risk takers and feel pure excitement when they develop new ideas.
> *
> Career Recommendations:*
> 
> Firefighter
> *Detective *
> Police Officer
> *Pilot*
> Air Crew Officer
> 
> *Character:*
> 
> Dreamer
> Free Wheeling
> Free Spirit
> *Prefers working with others*
> Enterprising
> Pioneering
> *Values Independence*
> Creative
> *Authoritative*
> *Adaptable*
> Prefers group work
> 
> *Interests:*
> 
> *Protective Services*
> Adventure
> *Business*
> *Military*
> Engineering
> 
> 
> 
> It all fits, provided I'm in an environment where I feel I can actually take charge. I don't assert myself in situations where I know control can (and will) be yanked out from under me at any point in the process due to micromanaging. Total waste of my time to invest myself.
> 
> As to the careers...I would fucking *LOVE* to work in Special Ops in military or police. SWAT would be freaking awesome.
> 
> Basically, anything with physical effort, quick decisions, guns, and high stress.
> 
> _On an interesting side note, I am trying to figure a way to transition into a field related to many of the above bolded...I'm just going about it in a different way._
> 
> That being said, I'm not really into being a Police Officer, which is usually the first step to getting there. Too much dealing with people and their problems.


I once read that to be a special agent for the FBI you take I think 20 something months of training then you apply. Deep down inside I wish to be involved with the FBI or CIa but I think its really hard to land a job as something interesting.


----------



## owlet

Philosopher

Philosophers love being creative with their ideas. They have active imaginations and love exploring anomalies and sometimes scientific curiosities in the physical world. Philosophers like unstructured situations that provide them with room to get creative in their work. They like to interpret the world around them and thrive when they are able to express their findings. 

Interests:
Creative writing and journalism, creative arts, life science, social sciences, working with animals.

Top 5 results:
News anchor, news reporter, author, journalist, television writer, editor.

Sort of worked. I like the idea of author and editor, but anything to do with the news or reporting it sounds like something I wouldn't really be interested in.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

welp, results are finally working.

You are a Designer
Designers have a great need for self-expression and love doing work that articulates their vision. They like being original in anything they put their minds (or hands) to. Whatever their art form, they like to produce tangible results. They like to work with artistic mediums that play on their physicality. The Designer prefers to be body-oriented in their creative expression.

*Top 10 compatability:*
Naval Architect: 100%
Aerospace Engineer : 99.8%
Author: 99.6%
Television Writer: 99.3%
News Reporter: 99.1%
Journalist 98.9%
Mechanical Engineer: 98.7%
Chemical Engineer: 98.5%
Robotics Engineer: 98.2%
Computer Hardware Engineer: 98%


Still no idea where to find interests at.


----------



## Gossip Goat

DemonAbyss10 said:


> Doesn't give me interests or anything, just a list of recommended careers. It never even gave me the whole character breakdown either. No search by compatability either.


The changed the site sadly ;c, I don't know why they eliminated that part, it sucks, I'm sorry.


----------



## Gossip Goat

DemonAbyss10 said:


> welp, results are finally working.
> 
> You are a Designer
> Designers have a great need for self-expression and love doing work that articulates their vision. They like being original in anything they put their minds (or hands) to. Whatever their art form, they like to produce tangible results. They like to work with artistic mediums that play on their physicality. The Designer prefers to be body-oriented in their creative expression.
> 
> *Top 10 compatability:*
> Naval Architect: 100%
> Aerospace Engineer : 99.8%
> Author: 99.6%
> Television Writer: 99.3%
> News Reporter: 99.1%
> Journalist 98.9%
> Mechanical Engineer: 98.7%
> Chemical Engineer: 98.5%
> Robotics Engineer: 98.2%
> Computer Hardware Engineer: 98%
> 
> 
> Still no idea where to find interests at.


Maybe check your profile page.


----------



## wormy

> *You are a Caregiver*
> Caregivers are natural generators for positive energy. They thrive in social settings, especially when cultivating creativity. Expression and originality are important to the Caregiver—they are fascinated with the designs of life and love to share their findings with other people. Their attention is captivated by the oddities around them. The Caregivers empathetic and sensitive nature makes them natural people-persons.


But my top 5 were all music related... I must have done something wrong because I expressed disinterest or inability in all things music. Anyway, after I hid all the things I was unable to do, it left me with these:



> 1. Journalist
> 2. Author
> 3. Television Writer
> 4. News Reporter
> 5. Animal Breeder


I laughed at the Animal Breeder option. That's just something I never even imagined for myself. The rest were expected. I've been in and out of journalism school. Also, most the time I was taking the test, Fashion Designer was my first option. I was so irritated that I think it potentially biased my results. The Devil Wears Prada was a great read, but fashion industry still just makes me angry!


----------



## jdstankosky

My ones that stood out to me on the first page of 20 recommendations:

Commercial Diver
Special Forces Officer
Author
Welder
Automotive Service Technician
DJ


I've considered at least all of these. I'm actually in the middle of pursuing one of them, lol.


My ACTUAL top 5 as recommended by the website are:

Commercial Diver
Web Designer
Special Forces Officer
Infantry Soldier
Special Forces Member

I think they want me to get into special forces or something.


----------



## starri

You are a Humanitarian
Humanitarians are leaders of people. They thrive in environments where they are able to interact with others. They naturally persuade and support people in many situations. The are energetic, confident, and drawn to social causes. Their entrepreneurial spirit makes them masters of rounding people together for a good cause. They are driven to lead and care a lot about the people around them.


----------



## EternalNocturne

You are a PhilosopherPhilosophers love being creative with their ideas. They have active imaginations and love exploring anomalies and sometimes scientific curiosities in the physical world. Philosophers like unstructured situations that provide them with room to get creative in their work. They like to interpret the world around them and thrive when they are able to express their findings.











I've never tried dance, but people used to tell me my martial arts looked like a dance. Seemed like a bit of a backhanded compliment. haha

As for announcer, that would work. People sometimes ask me to read to them, oddly enough.

I do sing, and plan on starting a Youtube channel for covers.
I act, but sadly, it's quite difficult to break in. Still, I'll give it my best attempt, and probably make Youtube videos regardless of what success it may or may not bring me. It's something I love doing, regardless of whether I ever become famous by it.

Conducting.. I'm not so sure about.

DJ, perhaps.. 

Composer, that, I am, though I absolutely DESPISE sheet music.

Graphic designer is something I considered back when I drew all the time. I'd still consider it a backup plan.

Film and video editing, I don't know.. Maybe. 
Animation I also considered a long time ago. I'm not sure if I'd like it, though. 


Still, not a bad test.


----------



## Credible Cat

Really enjoyed taking this! Thanks for the link!

You are an Enthusiast
Enthusiasts are lovers of ideas. They spend a lot of their time in their minds, exploring ideas, establishing theories, and understanding phenomena. Usually they like exploring scientific ideas and coming up with their own methodologies. They prefer to work alone as that’s when they get their best thinking done. Expression is important to the Dreamer, though they like to organize their thoughts thoroughly before sharing them.

Top 5 Careers
-Anthropologist
-Sociologist
-Archeologist
-Commercial Diver
-Geographer

I have to say I've been interested in all 5 for a long time. The interests aren't showing up anymore for me. It was only after initially taking the test where I was able to see them.


----------



## Trout

You are an Architect

Architects are analytical thinkers who like to work in the physical world. Their diverse nature translates in their ability to think intellectually and apply what they know with physical work, like working with their hands. They are curious about the physical world and why and how it works. They enjoy intellectual challenges that are unconventional and like solving complex problems.

(I have no idea where you discovered what interests it applies to you...)

Top 5 Career Matches:

Author: 100% (DEFINITELY want to become one)
Television writer: 99.8%
News Reporter: 99.6%
Journalist: 99.3%
News Anchor: 99.1%


----------



## WindScale

You are a MaverickMavericks are natural influencers and love to express their artistic selves. They like to use their intuition when developing new ideas and generally have a competitive nature. They are willing to take risks and like environments where they are not tied down to any constraints.
(Love the Star Wars Millennium Falcon esque Icon for Mavericks ) :laughing:

1. Lawyer
2. Sound Recorder
3. Firefighter
4. Sheriff
5. Detective


----------



## Xavier

You are an Enthusiast

Enthusiasts are lovers of ideas. They spend a lot of their time in their minds, exploring ideas, establishing theories, and understanding phenomena. Usually they like exploring scientific ideas and coming up with their own methodologies. They prefer to work alone as that’s when they get their best thinking done. Expression is important to the Dreamer, though they like to organize their thoughts thoroughly before sharing them.


Career recommendations:
1. Particle physicist 100% (future plan)
2. Mathematician 99.8%
3. Chemist 99.6%
4. Geologist 99.3%
5. Astronomer 99.1%
6. Material scientist 98.9% (interesting)
...
- Geneticist 96.2% (cosidered it for a while)
- Robotics engineer 92.7% (still attracted)
- Web designer 90.3% (currently involved in)
- Computer programmer 88.3% (starting courses this year)
- Civil engineer 87.2% (dropped out ofter a year)
- Architect 86.7% (my dream job... in a perfect world)
- Stock trader 75.7% (did this for a while)


----------



## MonieJ

You are a Scholar

Scholars are intellectuals that pay attention to fine details. They spend a lot of time in their mind investigating and exploring new ideas. They usually like to pair their findings with data that can back it up. Scholars are very orderly in their thought processes. They usually prefer structure in their ideas and thoughts over ambiguity.



Computer & Information Research Scientist-100.0% (What I go to school for now)
Software Quality Assurance Engineer-99.8%
Computer Systems Engineer-99.6%
Computer Programmer-99.3%
Web Developer-99.1%
Database Administrator-98.9%
Computer Repair Technician-98.7%
Games Tester-98.5%
Broadcast and Sound Engineering Technician-98.2%
Database Architect-98.0%
Search Marketing Strategist-97.8%
Web Designer-97.6%
Animal Control Worker-97.3%
Animal Breeder-97.1%
Equestrian-96.9%
Animal Caretaker-96.7%
Geneticist-96.5%
Biologist-96.2%
Cytotechnologist- 96.0%
Epidemiologist-95.8%


----------



## Hikikomori

1. Particle physicist.
2. Astronomer.
3. Coroner.
4. Author.
5. Mathematician.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

Intersting... it's not how I see myself, but it is what I do 



Computer Systems Engineer

Software Quality Assurance Engineer

Computer Repair Technician

Computer & Information Research Scientist

Database Administrator


Architect Persona


You are an Architect


Architects are analytical thinkers who like to work in the physical world. Their diverse nature translates in their ability to think intellectually and apply what they know with physical work, like working with their hands. They are curious about the physical world and why and how it works. They enjoy intellectual challenges that are unconventional and like solving complex problems.


----------



## Rumex

You are an Enthusiast
Enthusiasts are lovers of ideas. They spend a lot of their time in their minds, exploring ideas, establishing theories, and understanding phenomena. Usually they like exploring scientific ideas and coming up with their own methodologies. They prefer to work alone as that’s when they get their best thinking done. Expression is important to the Dreamer, though they like to organize their thoughts thoroughly before sharing them.

Career Recommendations

Mathematician-100%

Biostatistician-98.8%

Particle Physicist-98.7%

Biochemist-98.5%

Chemist-98%

Astronomer-96.5%

All careers I find interesting.


----------



## Death Persuades

You are an ArchitectArchitects are analytical thinkers who like to work in the physical world. Their diverse nature translates in their ability to think intellectually and apply what they know with physical work, like working with their hands. They are curious about the physical world and why and how it works. They enjoy intellectual challenges that are unconventional and like solving complex problems.


Top Recommendation: Mathematician
What I am studying: Mathematics


----------



## aphinion

You are an Enthusiast
Enthusiasts are lovers of ideas. They spend a lot of their time in their minds, exploring ideas, establishing theories, and understanding phenomena. Usually they like exploring scientific ideas and coming up with their own methodologies. They prefer to work alone as that’s when they get their best thinking done. Expression is important to the Dreamer, though they like to organize their thoughts thoroughly before sharing them.

Top 5 (Once I eliminated the dumb ones): 
-Aerospace Engineer 99.8%
-Mechanical Engineer 99.6%
-Chemical Engineer 99.3%
-Sustainability Officer 99.1%
-Circus Performer 98.5%

Funny enough, I'm planning on majoring in Engineering in college. I haven't decided what focus yet, but I was actually leaning towards Mechanical Engineering. Looks like that's a good idea!


----------



## LeafStew

*You are a Strategist*

Strategists at work enjoy rules and regulations that keep things running smoothly. They like to keep the show running by pursuing organizational goals. They like working with data in their day-to-day. Strategists like to stay calculated in their approach, but they sometimes have a leading spirit that lets them take risks, though they carefully calculate the pros and cons. 


*Career Recommendations*

  *Insurance Appraiser*

 
  *Accountant*

 
  *Insurance Underwriter*

 
  *Auditor*

 
  *Credit Analyst*

 
  *Purchasing Manager*



I'm working in finance/accounting department so I guess I'm where I'm suppose to... I'd like to try market analysis though. I like to give meanings to numbers.


----------



## Syncopy

*You are an Advocate*

The Advocate is a people-person that is both helpful and inquisitive. Advocates like to spend time mulling over ideas but also make nurturing relationships one of their priorities. They have a knack for uncovering facts and conducting research, and while for some this means working solo, the Advocate likes fostering a sense of community.

Recommended careers:
- Sociologist (100%)
- Anthropologist (99.8%)
- Archaeologist (99.6%)
- Social Worker (99.3%)
- Professor (99.1%)


----------



## Saira

I got Kingpin... Great, I get to be a mob boss. :laughing:

_Kingpins are leaders who prefer an organized structure for running the show. Success is important to the Kingpin and they feel at home when they are managing a business or team of people. Though some Kingpins like taking risks in their endeavours, many also like to stay calculated and structured in the way they approach their big ideas. This makes them excellent at maintaining a steady and usually successful workload._

Anthropologist 100%
Sociologist 99.8%
Archeologist 99.6%
Lifeguard 99.1%
Detective 98.7%
*Firefighter* 98.5% --> good, since I this is the job I've chosen.

Other recommendations above 90%: Private Detective, Police Officer, Customs Inspector, Correctional Officer, Bailiff, Fire Inspector, Fitness Trainer, Occupational Health Specialist, Fitness and Wellness Coordinator, Air Crew Officer, Probation Officer, Pastry Chef, Baker, Freight and Cargo Inspector

My bottom recommendations were mostly jobs in the medical field.


----------



## heylena

*Enthusiast* with a primary trait of _Investigative_ and a secondary trait of_ Artistic_. 

Top 5
Hearing Officer
Lawyer
Sustainability Officer
Judicial Law Clerk
Judge

In reference to the "Best Fit" choice within one's matches, you are recommended positions / careers in which are compatible with the five elements - Interests, Personality, Workplace, History / Goals and Competitiveness; if you actually click on one of your top 5 career matches and look at the percentage within those five elements... in my case, 

For me, an ideal career choice is one in which matches my _personality_ and if the typical _workplace_ would make me happy. When I move the dials to at least 50% for both; I receive these career matches:

Judicial Law Clerk
Climate Change Analyst
Political Scientist
Geographer
Economist

In hindsight, _Judical Law Clerk_ is the best fit, but even so: the position correliates with 95% of my personality, but only 67% of the workplace percentage. It makes me wonder if there is no such thing as a job that mimicks what you are looking for in your work environment as well as one which fits your personality. 

Ironically, I only recently transitioned from a Veterinary Assistant position to Judicial File Clerk. In all honesty, working as a File Clerk within a Law Firm is a more compatible choice than working in the medical field because I am a very analytical, critical and detail-oriented person. I like the aspect of becoming a lawyer, but I prefer a career in which I am in the background and at least working with a supervisor (Judge, Lawyer, etc) rather than having to be argueing, defending, etc. If there was a lawyer in which court defense was not part of the position, I would be interested.


----------



## Mbaruh

I got ship captain as top choice... what?!


----------



## Saevor

I got that I'm an Enthusiast: The Enthusiast Archetype
Primary trait: investigative Secondary trait: artistic
Enthusiasts are inquisitive and curious about things and like to solve problems in a methodical and rational way. They have the ability to express their ideas and concepts to others in an easy to understand and logical manner. They are also refreshingly open-minded and love to be inspired and motivated by different ideas and theories.
-Political scientist (I would hate this so much...).
-Sociologist (I hate this one too, LoL).
-Astronomer (actually, I loved Astronomy as a little girl and I had a telescope, and star maps and guides of the Solar System, and a lot of things like that).
-Biochemist (I love Biology and Chemistry... that would have been a good choice).
-Anthropologist (and this is one of the things that I have been studying in college).
-Molecular biologist (that could be also interesting...).
-Archaeologist (that's the other thing that I studied in college LoL).
-Psychologist (I find this very interesting, one of my best friends is a psychologist and my husband is studying Psychology now).
-Psychiatrist (I would hate this too).
-Geneticist (that's interesting).
-Computer & Information Research Analyst (I don't know, I have been working as Graphic Designer for a long time, and I helped building computers in the past, but that's all).
-Geographer (that's a no, but my husband is a geographer, he never worked as one but that's another thing...).


----------



## Ixim

Ehhh...

can you do it for free? It seems you can't register without a CC anymore.


----------



## Hypaspist

Ixim said:


> Ehhh...
> 
> can you do it for free? It seems you can't register without a CC anymore.


Nope. $20 fee now. There could be a work around if you signed up before the charge went into effect, but I never found a way to retake the test. Once you take it, it's done and there's no redo.


----------



## Ixim

Hypaspist said:


> Nope. $20 fee now. There could be a work around if you signed up before the charge went into effect, but I never found a way to retake the test. Once you take it, it's done and there's no redo.


It seems that there used to be way(before). Ah well...what can you do?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Ixim said:


> It seems that there used to be way(before). Ah well...what can you do?


I ended up buying it, the premium shit they offer isn't worth it though, from what I saw I think you can still see your matches without having to buy it?


----------



## conscius

It's a fairly sucky test anyways. It had the look of being very accurate and comprehensive but it's not.


----------



## Metalize

It'll just say engineer or computer scientist or some equivalent of that, without taking into account actual/natural aptitude over personality.  Your natural preferences are only part of the equation; it doesn't mean you'll be good at the job, enjoy the job, or enjoy the broader complexities surrounding the inevitability of said job (ex: programmers typically work in a corporate environment and will spend most of their time debugging things; would you be okay with all that?)


----------



## Psychophant

I'm a little saddened by how much I agree with that.. "How much education are you willing to put in?" Sorry, but plenty of people won't be able to afford it, and taking out loans would be a terrible idea because a lot of these high paying careers take aptitude or prior exposure that most of the population isn't fortunate enough to have.


----------



## Metalize

Exactly. And while I disagree that people who've graduated later can't be as trainable/intelligent/skilled as those who graduated within the normal cutoffs, it's just the reality of how modern society operates (well, probably mostly in STEM and academia... dunno how much of a difference this would make for vastly different fields). Plus well, the issue of innate intelligence and ability.


----------



## Psychophant

Metasentient said:


> Exactly. And while I disagree that people who've graduated later can't be as trainable/intelligent/skilled as those who graduated within the normal cutoffs, it's just the reality of how modern society operates (well, probably mostly in STEM and academia... dunno how much of a difference this would make for vastly different fields). Plus well, the issue of innate intelligence and ability.


The intelligence part is a rotten one to think about, though I'm actually somewhat convinced (within limits) that it's more relevant what you were interested in during high school years, or just fortunate enough to be exposed to through family or good teachers/clubs. There were people at the UW who'd never written a line of code, but decided as freshman that CSE just kinda sounded good and would pay well and most didn't make it past the first calc class. By comparison, pretty much everyone I know who's now in the department coded in high school or engaged in these things to some level. Seems really hard to imagine you could just do a 180 sometime in your 20s and decide go back to school and learn all the really tough prereqs, especially given all the other life obligations. I'm guessing in non-technical fields this is much less of an issue though.


----------



## Psychophant

Baha. Ok, that took eons and this is what it gave me:









I don't think so...


----------



## Metalize

I'd be embarrassed to have coded something like that.


----------



## Psychophant

Metasentient said:


> I'd be embarrassed to have coded something like that.


Might be slightly my fault for generally avoiding super socially isolated options. I might be very introverted, but I don't want to be cut off from human interaction.


----------



## Metalize

Yomiel said:


> Might be slightly my fault for generally avoiding super socially isolated options. I might be very introverted, but I don't want to be cut off from human interaction.


Oh no, I was referring to that block-style result layout with a bunch of rather pertinent information grayed out, so all the person sees is a number of the same "A Science Career" in different rankings, lol... and with the first-ranked not even being viewable, huh? Admittedly I didn't take it so I might be misinterpreting that.

I'd go for total isolation provided I'm allowed Internet access... don't really need to talk anyone in person if I can do it online. Though, if the benefits were decent enough, I'd put up with full-day isolation too.


----------



## Psychophant

Metasentient said:


> Oh no, I was referring to that block-style result layout with a bunch of rather pertinent information grayed out, so all the person sees is a number of the same "A Science Career" in different rankings, lol... and with the first-ranked not even being viewable, huh? Admittedly I didn't take it so I might be misinterpreting that.
> 
> I'd go for total isolation provided I'm allowed Internet access... don't really need to talk anyone in person if I can do it online. Though, if the benefits were decent enough, I'd put up with full-day isolation too.


It sort of sounds nice on paper, but I'd go absolutely insane without realizing the extent of it, most likely.


----------



## heylena

Does anybody know how to completely start over and take the test all over again as to get a more accurate depiction?


----------



## Gossip Goat

heylena said:


> Does anybody know how to completely start over and take the test all over again as to get a more accurate depiction?


You click on account settings and then go to security and privacy then at the bottom of that page theres a reset button. CAREFUL there's also a delete button that looks exactly the same.


I found this other test, it seems legit, you can find it at http://www.boostem.org/pdf/BUSINESS/50_Best _Jobs_for_Your_Personality.pdf.

Its a pdf, and the test can be found pages 38-43. I'm excited to do it.


----------

